# DS #2717 : Line Rider 2: Unbound  (USA)



## tempBOT (Sep 27, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3732^^Contributed by Chanser​


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 27, 2008)

Apart from the unanimous cries of "FINALLY!" across the web...wasn't this dumped by someone here?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 27, 2008)

Yesssss!

Im probably gonna draw a gian p3n0r as my first pic. lol

Nah. I dont even know how to play this lol >__>


----------



## Eon-Rider (Sep 27, 2008)

I've been playing it for the past hours. It's a decent game but gets boring quickly.


----------



## Frozen_Fish (Sep 27, 2008)

Great! Now I just need to go and find it.

*EDIT:*

Found it.


----------



## airpirate545 (Sep 27, 2008)

is this game even worth the download?


----------



## pitoui (Sep 27, 2008)

The size of this game is way bigger than I expected.


----------



## Rayder (Sep 27, 2008)

Interestingly enough, I'm seeing this as being nuked as a hack from the site I found it at.  Downloading it anyway, of course.  Will try it on my CycloDS.....

EDIT: seems to work fine....


----------



## Satangel (Sep 27, 2008)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> is this game even worth the download?



Yeah, especially since it's only 50MB...
Just try it, it has its good points


----------



## osirisFIVE (Sep 27, 2008)

The premise of the game itself makes it seem like it's meant to stay a flash-based game.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not one to come up with any practical ideas for designs that would even be entertaining. I'll try it, but I doubt I'll stick with it.


----------



## MeTRoD (Sep 27, 2008)

What's with the *HACKED* part of the release?


----------



## Dominator (Sep 27, 2008)

I think its take time to dump because of a new copy protection, maybe ind find a way sothe group pout an (*hacked) to the name


----------



## Prime (Sep 27, 2008)

Score!

This will finally shut up the n00bs.


----------



## King Zargo (Sep 27, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Score!
> 
> This will finally shut up the n00bs.


I'm still talking.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2008)

JPH spotted it and posted about it last night.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=106...t&p=1426204


----------



## racingfreak92 (Sep 27, 2008)

wtf, i found the rom somewhere and threw it on my ds. When i booted it up it said my card was unformatted. I stuck it back into my computer and it said it found a new drive, i treid to format it but it says it cant find the drive. I didnt safely remove it so could that have killed this card or could it have been the game?


----------



## noONE (Sep 27, 2008)

i bet it was you, not unplugging it properly..
Try to format it with the panasonic SD Formatter.


----------



## Jdbye (Sep 27, 2008)

racingfreak92 said:
			
		

> wtf, i found the rom somewhere and threw it on my ds. When i booted it up it said my card was unformatted. I stuck it back into my computer and it said it found a new drive, i treid to format it but it says it cant find the drive. I didnt safely remove it so could that have killed this card or could it have been the game?


The game data is read from the SD, but the only thing written to it is the save data.
And according to you, you didn't even start the game, because the flashcart said your card was unformatted before you had a chance to.
So how could it possibly have been the game?

It might have been a bad MicroSD reader (which might mean it's permanently destroyed), or just normal filesystem corruption, which is formattable.

Not safely removing usually won't corrupt the whole MicroSD, however it can corrupt single files if you pull it out while it's writing a file.
If you use Disk Management to format it, it might work. (Go to Start->Run and type diskmgmt.msc)
It always works for me when I can't format it from My Computer.
Actually I usually format it from Disk Management anyway, but still.


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 27, 2008)

what's with the *hacked*???


----------



## Prime (Sep 27, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> what's with the *hacked*???



maybe hacked to bypass the protection?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 27, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did u have issues when u dumped it?


----------



## science (Sep 27, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol!


----------



## imgod22222 (Sep 27, 2008)

50MB? Trimmed? O.o Since it's based on a flash game, i'd expect to see something closer to 8MB untrimmed. O.o 
Maybe 42MB in copy protection? lol =P [that was a joke]


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 27, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably not: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=106...t&p=1426204

Has anyone even confirmed this copy protection, or is it just a rumor?


----------



## Raika (Sep 27, 2008)

One word: Zetta Boring...no wait thats two words


----------



## Prime (Sep 27, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>_<

Dude, News flash:

I never had line rider.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 27, 2008)

This



Game




Blows.


----------



## Prime (Sep 27, 2008)

I think it is fine, I got a good 1 hour no breaks out of it then I had to go do something else.

Got some replay value but the story is crap. You can never make a story out of such a simple thing. That si why this game fails on the story mode.


----------



## imgod22222 (Sep 27, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> One word: Zetta Boring...no wait thats two words


Give me five minutes in a room with any english professor. I'll convince them its one word. =]
After all, it is one word. =]
[idiocy slowly sets in]


----------



## Zantheo (Sep 27, 2008)

Too...many...imba...games!

Seriously, there's too many good games coming out this month.


----------



## Rehehelly (Sep 27, 2008)

Those saying it's crap.

Did you ever use the first line rider? it's a toy. Not a game.

This is also a toy, but they made it a "game" (story mode) because of the fact it wouldn't really go far without the crap thing xD


----------



## The rate of noth (Sep 27, 2008)

It's pretty obvious what most people will draw first...


----------



## noONE (Sep 27, 2008)

I find the save data to be too small.. 
AFAIK it's only about 64KB, and a single stage can be as big as 20-22KB..
so my save is full, with only 3 downloaded stages..
If it takes that much space, i wonder why they didn't use a bigger EEPROM or flash save at about 1MB..
sure it'd cost more, but it'd probably been worth it as the game will fall because of this..


----------



## paul3100 (Sep 27, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I find the save data to be too small..
> AFAIK it's only about 64KB, and a single stage can be as big as 20-22KB..
> so my save is full, with only 3 downloaded stages..
> If it takes that much space, i wonder why they didn't use a bigger EEPROM or flash save at about 1MB..
> sure it'd cost more, but it'd probably been worth it as the game will fall because of this..



I agree !00%

I actually don't like this very much tbh, not what i was hoping for

paul


----------



## Prime (Sep 27, 2008)

I was testing the uploading to wfc and the level making.

If you see the track 'test' by prime that's mine. It is totally random and a test hence the name


----------



## matrix121391 (Sep 27, 2008)

Will there be a proper dump?


----------



## bunsy (Sep 27, 2008)

The dump is fine. JPH is just an idiot who has never seen a blacklist of bad words that aren't allowed online before.


----------



## Dwight (Sep 27, 2008)

The Freestyle mode is much better than I expected, and with all the new lines, I'm enjoying it much better than the PC version. Every other mode is complete garbage, though. The WiFi is nice too. 
Also, why does the sprite of your little line dude suck so bad?


----------



## DBMONK (Sep 27, 2008)

SORRY PEOPLE!!!!!!

i forgot not to ask for roms


----------



## Sstew (Sep 27, 2008)

Before I download, Is it like the flash version?


----------



## DBMONK (Sep 27, 2008)

IM SORRY......
I ASKED FOR A ROM, IM EVIL..... LOL

i really am sorry though, im a little drunk and i forgot............

*hits own head*

i wont happen again..... OK, it proberly will, but still, me is sorry.....

DISGAEA DS FTW!!!!


----------



## Whizz (Sep 27, 2008)

The list of swearwords is in the arm9.bin, like with many other games it's used to keep "bad words" from Nintendo WFC.

If you change one of these words you deblacklist that word. I changed cocksucker to mocksucker and both work afterwards. JPH should think before he nukes.


----------



## JPH (Sep 27, 2008)

Okay, this is a valid release.
I'll change the numbering up later on tonite so that it is correct.


----------



## Whizz (Sep 27, 2008)

Ah, so it was scenereleased as well? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice


----------



## imgod22222 (Sep 27, 2008)

does it work on R4?


----------



## Wabsta (Sep 27, 2008)

I was excited about this, but I guess I'll stick with my Touchscreen Smartphone version...


----------



## Prime (Sep 28, 2008)

imgod22222 said:
			
		

> does it work on R4?



Yup, Sure does.


----------



## Dylan (Sep 28, 2008)

all those wieners that started the threads about this better be happy now.


----------



## Chanser (Sep 28, 2008)

I only post scene releases, well most of the time.


----------



## Prime (Sep 28, 2008)

Dylan said:
			
		

> all those wieners that started the threads about this better be happy now.



They will complain on how it didn't live up to the hype.


----------



## kjean (Sep 28, 2008)

Today's Hot Stuff!


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Sep 28, 2008)

Chanser said:
			
		

> I only post scene releases, well most of the time.



Ermm you can only post scene releases anyway on here..

Whos talking about copy protection? People just make things up every time a game takes a while to get dumped. The only reason it takes so long is because theres only a few dumpers who even bother to release games despite there being thousands of leechers busy whining every time a game isnt dumped immediately


----------



## Ruri (Sep 28, 2008)

Whizz said:
			
		

> Ah, so it was scenereleased as well?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the original release was valid.  But the rom's data contained a bunch of swear words, which people initially thought had been hacked in; they were actually there for it to recognize banned words for multiplayer.  Thus, it was labeled *HACKED* temporarily.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sure I'm not the only one who's noticed this but the release number is wrong. It should be 2717 not 2617.


----------



## darkrock (Sep 29, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> the original release was valid.  But the rom's data contained a bunch of swear words, which people initially thought had been hacked in; they were actually there for it to recognize banned words for multiplayer.



anyone able to redump & confirm this?


----------



## feds4u (Sep 29, 2008)

This is the perfect game for the DS.


----------



## him?? (Feb 5, 2009)

Ruri said:
			
		

> Whizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got it and it sounded like it said "oh f***!" and "ahh f***" and "WHAT THE F***?!" and this is my first post


----------

